# Kuhn Parts Catalog



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Kuhn now allows you to access parts catalogs of equipment that you own. https://www.kuhn-usa.com/

Have to register your serial number and sign up in order to gain access to the portal.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Finally! I had to sign up with a fake UK address to get access before.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I never could understand their reasoning behind no online parts access. I am sure it will help their sales.

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Is it only accessible for the EQ that you own or can you peruse the whole site once "in"?


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

somedevildawg said:


> Is it only accessible for the EQ that you own or can you peruse the whole site once "in"?


Only equipment you register. I only have 1 piece but would suspect that adding additional equipment would be the same with having to use the serial number. They give you access to the owners manual and parts catalog for the respective equipment.

I was hoping for the same once in.

At least that's what it appears from what little I have been on it.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

somedevildawg said:


> Is it only accessible for the EQ that you own or can you peruse the whole site once "in"?


Wanted to look at owners manual on an older rake so went to tractorhouse for a serial number. As long as you have a serial number you can get access to the owners and parts manual for that machine.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Did anyone ever try this and fail? I grabbed the serial off of a rake for sale that has some issues and figured I’d check out the parts diagram. System says it’s not a valid serial number. It very much is accurate as I have a picture of it stored on my phone.


----------



## chappysinclair (Aug 3, 2018)

I have tried as well, i have a kuhn 303 cutter and cant find a manual to save my life. Would like to replace the gear oil before i get going again this year


----------



## FCF (Apr 23, 2010)

HiTech Is it possible Kuhn is tracking serial numbers and only allows it to be entered once? Thinking someone else is looking at the same rake/serial number. Maybe try just a slightly different number up or down a few digits.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

They don't have older equipment on there yet. Had some issues and had to email them to find out.


----------

